# Broadcom-sta interface can't scan

## RobotGymnast

I just switched over to broadcom-sta as opposed to b43-firmware (it was recommended for my card). However, now when I boot, I get the error "eth1 doesn't support scanning". 

```

me@lappy486 ~ $ sudo iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

```

me@lappy486 ~ $ sudo iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

```

I'm using NetworkManager, so I haven't created a /etc/conf.d/net.

Google hasn't been very helpful so far

----------

## lxg

As for the first error (“eth1 doesn't support scanning”): When you're using NM, you must remove all net.* scripts from the runlevels. You also must set rc_hotplug="!net.*" and rc_depend_strict="NO" in /etc/rc.conf.

As for the second one: Could you please try it as real root? Sometimes sudo adds more problems than it solves.

----------

## Logicien

If it can help, I am with ArchLinux, with BCM4312, the only module who work is wl (broadcom-sta). Others connect/disconnect (b43) or give kernel ooops (ndiswrapper with 32 or 64 bits windows drivers). The wl Broadcom driver is a bit tricky to understand. My two laptops are in Ad-Hoc mode network. It work with wl, but when I do

```
iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc
```

and then

```
iwconfig eth1
```

the output of the second command continue to say the BCM4312 card is in Managed mode. In others words, the card lie on it's real status or configuration state. So be carefull and do not panic. When I give a key to the card it always continues to say key encryption is off with iwconfig. I know the module wl and the card support encryption because network communications works with the good key and stop working when I pass the command

```
iwconfig eth1 key off
```

----------

## RobotGymnast

All those steps were followed, lxg, and the same error occurs undo su

```

me@lappy486 ~ $ su

Password: 

lappy486 me # iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

```

As for the card reporting invalid data, the fact remains that I can't scan for networks =(

Update: net.eth1 is STILL being started as a "device-initiated service" at bootup. That's when I get that first message.

----------

